
Sign in with Apple on Website - sarunw
https://sarunw.com/posts/sign-in-with-apple-4/
======
mtmail
I'm sorry, I meant to mark another submission as duplicate. I reverted my
change but the title still says "[dupe]" for some reason.

~~~
sarunw
No problem.

